
Show HN: CorrelatePro, A stock portfolio monitoring / visualization tool - megasquid
http://correlate.pro
======
megasquid
Hi everyone. My name is Sam and I'm one of the co-founders of CorrelatePro.
Dan, the other co-founder, and I will be in the comments ready to answer any
questions you may have.

We have been working on this free tool for a while as a side project while we
have been in school/working.

We eventually would like this to be a tool that also allows you to purchase
stocks and cryptos and then manage that portfolio. Then select certain stock
and bond splits, default would just be based on your age.

We want to make it easy for people to make informed and sound investing
decisions. With tools like Robinhood and other online investment platforms,
it's easy to buy and sell stocks. However, it's hard to know how to diversify
your assets and manage them for the long term.

We want to make this process simple, yet transparent and honest. We really
like John C Bogle and his investment methodologies and want to help make them
more accessible.

We also want to mention we aren't investment professionals and are learning as
we go. We don't have any form of monetization and don't do anything with the
investment information you put here. It's a free tool and you can delete your
information at any time.

Also, here is an example portfolio you can view to interact with a portfolio
created with the tool without having to sign up.
[https://correlate.pro/visualizer/daniel/risky/](https://correlate.pro/visualizer/daniel/risky/)

Here is a video demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E9XrzZ54as&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E9XrzZ54as&feature=youtu.be)

------
gnoffa
Getting an "Internal Server Error" when trying to confirm e-mail/logging in.
Love to take a look when it's up and running.

~~~
megasquid
Of course. Looking into it now. Got the sentry notification when it happened.
Sorry about that. In the mean time checkout this link to see and interact with
portfolios: [https://correlate.pro/discover/](https://correlate.pro/discover/)

------
wwasilev
I didn't see a way to delete an account. Where is that functionality?

~~~
megasquid
Hello! Maybe I should have said, "You can delete any of your portfolios". If
you want your account deleted, which would just remove your username and
email, you can email us and we are happy to delete it manually in the backend
:)

~~~
wwasilev
Request sent. Thanks.

~~~
megasquid
Deleted! No problem.

